# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  cessione immobile

## Alessandra

Impresa  A codificata 45211, nel 2004 ha ricevuto appartamento da società costruttrice B a saldo prestazioni edili non per quell'appartamento, effettuati per loro  conto. Avendo  B un debito vs. la società A L'HA SALDATA VENDENDOGLI UN APPARTAMENTO ACCATASTATO A2 a saldo.
Ora la loro contabile nel 2004 l'ha caricato come costo acq immobile merce e IVA acquisto detratta 10%.
nel 2006 la società A lo ha rivenduto a privato. e la contabile ha emesso ft vendita immobile merce esente art 10. L'IVA a credito che ha detratto deve restituirla la società A alla luce delle nuove normative? si tratta di immobile abitativo, la società A fa solo lavori edili non vende o acquista immobili... L'immobile a luglio 2006 era ancora in suo possesso! 
Grazie ANCORA!!!
Dovendo chiudere il bilancio , consegnatomi da verificare solo oggi vedendo i casi contabili che vi sono!!!
Alessandra :Frown:

----------


## Speedy

> Impresa  A codificata 45211, nel 2004 ha ricevuto appartamento da società costruttrice B a saldo prestazioni edili non per quell'appartamento, effettuati per loro  conto. Avendo  B un debito vs. la società A L'HA SALDATA VENDENDOGLI UN APPARTAMENTO ACCATASTATO A2 a saldo.
> Ora la loro contabile nel 2004 l'ha caricato come costo acq immobile merce e IVA acquisto detratta 10%.
> nel 2006 la società A lo ha rivenduto a privato. e la contabile ha emesso ft vendita immobile merce esente art 10. L'IVA a credito che ha detratto deve restituirla la società A alla luce delle nuove normative? si tratta di immobile abitativo, la società A fa solo lavori edili non vende o acquista immobili... L'immobile a luglio 2006 era ancora in suo possesso!
> Grazie ANCORA!!!
> Dovendo chiudere il bilancio , consegnatomi da verificare solo oggi vedendo i casi contabili che vi sono!!!
> Alessandra

  Il codice 45211 corrisponde a costruzioni edili.
Tenuto però conto che l'impresa non ha per oggetto la rivendita e non era la costruttrice dell'immobile, l'esenzione IVA ci può stare, anche se a fine anno secondo me andrà calcolato il pro-rata sull'iva detraibile.
Ciao

----------

